# New Arrival.



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This hunk of steel arrived this morning. A Divex Offshore 500.










It's a chunky beast, measuring 40mm across the 60 click bezel and a case diameter of 46mm ex screw down crown and 11.5mm thick, 47mm lug length and 22mm lug width. W/r is 500m. It came on an extra long rubber strap, I've now put it on a lumpy. The shape of the case is very similar to the Seiko Tuna. Quartz movement, haven't had the back off yet but I'm guessing it's a Myiota. Build quality seems excellent. Good lume as well.

A few more pics.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey that's not baaaaaaad! Nice one!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> Hey that's not baaaaaaad! Nice one!


Thanks Paul. I'm chuffed with it.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Serious piece of kit there thunderbolt - Health to wear :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

i had no idea divex did their own watches. nice looking bit of kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

bunchie32 said:


> i had no idea divex did their own watches. nice looking bit of kit! :thumbsup:


Thanks Pete.  They only have 4 watches in the range, 3 gents and 1 ladies. I've emailed them requesting the prices for the range, as they don't list any prices on their website.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I really like that, it's a nice size and looks like it could take a serious knock and still keep ticking :thumbsup:

BTW :kewlpics:


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

I like that alot


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats John. I'm not a lumpy hater (honest!) but I would like to see how this would look like on a chunky bit of black rubber... h34r:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> Congrats John. I'm not a lumpy hater (honest!) but I would like to see how this would look like on a chunky bit of black rubber... h34r:


Thanks Stu, I know what you mean. I'm not 100% sure about the lumpy myself, but I hate rubber straps, never been able to wear one for more than a few minutes. I'll have a rummage in my strap box and dig out a nato to try it on.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I do like the lumpy, particularly as the end pieces are hidden :thumbsup:

I can't make up my mind whether it matches or clashes with the, almost, castellated bezel


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stanford said:


> I do like the lumpy, particularly as the end pieces are hidden :thumbsup:
> 
> I can't make up my mind whether it matches or clashes with the, almost, castellated bezel


I know what you mean. It does seem to match and then in a different light it doesn't. :blink:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Love it, i should check this bit out more often.

Did you get this direct from them?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

minkle said:


> Love it, i should check this bit out more often.
> 
> Did you get this direct from them?


Ebay bargain.


----------

